# My first piano sonata with video score



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

Would love feedback on this. Just want to get better


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Excellent work Oscar.

At b50 cf and at b140 cf, notate the dotted theme amongst the semis in the rh with extra upward facing beams to clarify what you want. It might have been nice to exploit some of the higher register with some extended writing as the whole thing comes off as just being in the middle, but apart from that, there was a nice fluency. Speaking of which, it was busy for extended periods and some more repose would have been welcome, more obvious contrast for me.

The ending might have also benefitted from a little more preparation as it comes just a tad too sudden for me, but hey, it's your piece and it is pretty good as is.


----------



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you! Glad you liked it and thanks for the notation tips. Appreciate that a lot!


----------

